# De la place de l'iPod dans la publicité scenic renault: analyse filmique ! (ptdr)



## Tee (16 Septembre 2006)

a vos recepteurs hertziens ou numeriques mac ou televiseurs enfin bref: brainstorming en vue c'est le moment de casser du français lol les américains welcom attention c'est mon post j'aurais le dernier mot et que ça fuse !


----------



## CarodeDakar (16 Septembre 2006)

C'est parce que les Américains et les Nord-Américains n'ont pas accès aux pubs européennes... 

Tu as un lien?

(c'est bien le sujet?   )


----------



## Tee (16 Septembre 2006)

lol alors le lien pff  
http://www.beam.tv/beamreels/reel_player.php?reel=HjvWmJPkpm&reel_file=GztjgMqNjZ


----------



## fredintosh (17 Septembre 2006)

Et alors ? 

Un éléphant et une petite fille dans une voiture portent des écouteurs blancs. :mouais: 

Et puis ?


----------



## Tyite Bulle (17 Septembre 2006)

dans les catalogues de laredoute aussi


----------



## fredintosh (17 Septembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> dans les catalogues de laredoute aussi



Y a aussi des éléphants dans le catalogue de la Redoute ?


----------



## islacoulxii (17 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Y a aussi des éléphants dans le catalogue de la Redoute ?


non, des petites fillles...


----------



## Tee (17 Septembre 2006)

lol ....
non mais moi je dis sans iPod ya pas de musique sans musique ya pas de bulle sans bulle ya pas de scenic sans scenic ya pas de on se verrait bien en scenic ! c'est une pub pour l'iPod regardez bien !!


----------



## cameleone (17 Septembre 2006)

Tee a dit:


> a vos recepteurs hertziens ou numeriques mac ou televiseurs enfin bref: brainstorming en vue c'est le moment de casser du français lol les américains welcom attention c'est mon post j'aurais le dernier mot et que ça fuse !



Et en français ça donne quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## Tee (17 Septembre 2006)

cameleone a dit:


> Et en français ça donne quoi ? :mouais:



ça donne: si tu as un téléviseur et une antenne et que tu reçoit les chaînes françaises et bien tu peux tomber sur la publicité renault scenic fabriqué en france, futur top des ventes de voitures en france, diffusé à heures de grande écoute en france et que la publicité en question si tu y réfléchis deux secondes, ce que je propose, elle n'existerais pas sans l'iPod ....


----------



## fredintosh (17 Septembre 2006)

Pourtant, elle existe et on n'y voit pas d'iPod.

Par contre, si on enl&#232;ve l'&#233;l&#233;phant, l&#224;, ok, c'est d&#233;j&#224; plus emb&#234;tant pour le sc&#233;nario.

Rassure moi, tu n'est pas &#233;tudiant en cin&#233;ma ?


----------



## Tyite Bulle (17 Septembre 2006)

oui oui ya des éléphants dans les catalogues laredoute !!!
Enfin ya surtout une pouf avec un iPod accroché à la culotte (so sexy.. :mouais: ), ya aussi des iPod dans les films (aucun à l'esprit), et pleins d'iPod dans les rues. Donc bon, si ils faut mettre des écouteurs dans les oreilles des gens à la télé pourquoi pas des écouteurs blancs vu qu'il y en a de plus en plus ?


----------



## Tee (17 Septembre 2006)

on voit bien l'iPod les écouteurs c'est flagrant, pour l'iPod lui même il faut faire un arrêt sur image, ou avoir un oeuil de linx lol  l'éléphant c'est un macguffin un truc qui est là mais qui ne sert à rien, un prétexte, d'ailleurs l'élephant c'est un peu l'iPod à mon avis: c'est un truc qui vient de loin -de californie pour l'iPod- et tellement génial que ça peut pas être d'ici -surtout cet éléphant là, il joue aux cartes  -. l'éléphant sert à rien sauf à dire on se verrait dans un futur proche - la seconde d'après la pub- en scenic sauf que c'est d'iPod dont il s'agit !!


----------



## Tee (17 Septembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> oui oui ya des éléphants dans les catalogues laredoute !!!
> Enfin ya surtout une pouf avec un iPod accroché à la culotte (so sexy.. :mouais: ), ya aussi des iPod dans les films (aucun à l'esprit), et pleins d'iPod dans les rues. Donc bon, si ils faut mettre des écouteurs dans les oreilles des gens à la télé pourquoi pas des écouteurs blancs vu qu'il y en a de plus en plus ?



lol....
on y viendra plus tard à la pouf , si si


----------



## fredintosh (17 Septembre 2006)

Ouh l&#224;..... :mouais: 

Euh, juste pour voir, tu veux pas nous faire un r&#233;sum&#233; d'un film, genre "ET l'extraterrestre", pour voir si tu comprends la m&#234;me chose que nous quand tu regardes un film ?

Parce que si tu me dis qu'ET c'est juste un Macguffin, mais que la pizza du d&#233;but est un &#233;l&#233;ment central du film, alors je vais commencer &#224; m'inqui&#233;ter s&#233;rieusement pour tes facult&#233; mentales.


----------



## Tyite Bulle (17 Septembre 2006)

lol

j''imagine (et j'espère) que tout ça n'a rien de sérieux. A moins que Tee ne soit totalement asimuté par Apple mais bon à ce point ça serait grave^^


----------



## islacoulxii (17 Septembre 2006)

Moi je suis &#233;tudiant en  cin&#233;maaaaaa..

cin&#233;ma, cin&#233;maaaaaa, cin&#233;maaaaaaaaaaaaa

(Merci R&#233;my belvaux)


----------



## fredintosh (17 Septembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> lol
> 
> j''imagine (et j'esp&#232;re) que tout &#231;a n'a rien de s&#233;rieux.



Vue la qualit&#233; de sa syntaxe, j'ai quelques craintes quant &#224; l'acuit&#233; de son esprit :



			
				Tee a dit:
			
		

> l'&#233;l&#233;phant sert &#224; rien sauf &#224; dire on se verrait dans un futur proche - la seconde d'apr&#232;s la pub- en scenic sauf que c'est d'iPod dont il s'agit !!


----------



## Tyite Bulle (17 Septembre 2006)

roooh comme c'est méchant :rateau:


----------



## Tee (17 Septembre 2006)

lol vous doutez c'est bien; épisode 2 next soon !


----------



## Tee (17 Septembre 2006)

Mais quand je dis que c'est une pub pour iPod même les concepteurs de celle-ci le savent ! eh


----------



## chroukin (17 Septembre 2006)

Tee, ce que tu fumes est &#224; mon avis tr&#232;s nuisible &#224; ta sant&#233; mentale :mouais:

Aucune construction de phrase coh&#233;rente, des fautes partout, des propos assez stupides, &#224; mon avis tu devrais re-regarder la pub... Renault ne fait pas des pubs pour vendre des iPods... mais bien l Sc&#233;nic. Apr&#232;s on va pas te faire une analyse d&#233;taill&#233;e je sais pas si tu pourras suivre


----------



## Tee (17 Septembre 2006)

chroukin a dit:


> Tee, Aucune construction de phrase cohérente, des fautes partout, des propos assez stupides, à mon avis tu devrais re-regarder la pub... Renault ne fait pas des pubs pour vendre des iPods... mais bien l Scénic. Après on va pas te faire une analyse détaillée je sais pas si tu pourras suivre



hi hi ça eveil votre curiosité pourtant et si j'avais raison ??


----------



## Tee (17 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ouh là..... :mouais:
> 
> Euh, juste pour voir, tu veux pas nous faire un résumé d'un film, genre "ET l'extraterrestre", pour voir si tu comprends la même chose que nous quand tu regardes un film ?
> 
> Parce que si tu me dis qu'ET c'est juste un Macguffin, mais que la pizza du début est un élément central du film, alors je vais commencer à m'inquiéter sérieusement pour tes faculté mentales.



E.T. c'est pas un film pour une pizza c'est un film sur la "différence" < ça vous dit quelque chose ??


----------



## Tonton Nestor (17 Septembre 2006)

Certes on voit un iPod dans la portière arrière du Scénic, à côté de la petite fille, et alors ?? 


Dans le même sens, j'ai vu une bande annonce pour le film "Le diable s'habille en Prada", et on y voir au bas mot 5 Macs. Et alors, doit-on en conclure qu'il s'agit d'une immense pub pour Apple ?? N'importe quoi... 


Et évite de faire des phrases de 5 lignes, tu n'es pas Victor Hugo...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (17 Septembre 2006)

De toute façon à la télévision ou au cinéma quand il faut mettre un ordinateur ou un lecteur mp3 il y a du choix avec toutes les marques qui existent. Si c'est un mac ou un iPod et ben c'est juste un choix, c'est pas de la pub...

Au passage si ta "théorie" est exacte, il faudrait revoir la conception de cette pub parce que mis à part pour ceux qui ont déjà un iPod ou qui s'y interessent déjà, je doute que voir deux fils et deux écouteurs blancs fassent immediatement tilt "oh ouaw un iPod! " et suffisent à en faire vendre.

( arf j'ai l'impression d'avoir dis iPod iPod iPod iPod iPod sur 10 lignes! )


----------



## Tee (18 Septembre 2006)

Je dis juste que c'est des jaloux  et qu'ils ont de quoi l'être: "ils" se verraient bien en renault scenic alors que "nous" avons un iPod d'Apple


----------



## Tee (18 Septembre 2006)

De toute façon vous ne comprenez pas grand chose à grand chose.
Mes salutations. Bye


----------



## fredintosh (18 Septembre 2006)

Et toi, &#231;a t'arrive de te relire et de v&#233;rifier si tes propos sont compr&#233;hensibles sans qu'on soit oblig&#233; de lire dans tes pens&#233;es, enfin si toutefois on peut appeler &#231;a des pens&#233;es ?


----------



## Tee (18 Septembre 2006)

attendez même pas vous êtes capable de lire une publicité correctement alors je ne m'inquiète pas de savoir si mes posts sont lisibles hein


----------



## La mouette (18 Septembre 2006)

Tee a dit:


> je ne m'inquiète pas de savoir si mes posts sont lisibles hein



Ils ne le sont pas... 

Inquiète toi pour toi, le reste viendra plus tard


----------



## PommeQ (18 Septembre 2006)

He bien c'est une belle entrée sur McG ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Septembre 2006)

Tee a dit:


> attendez même pas vous êtes capable de lire une publicité correctement alors je ne m'inquiète pas de savoir si mes posts sont lisibles hein


Allez hop.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2006)

Qu'on lui arrache les burnes.


----------



## PommeQ (18 Septembre 2006)

C'est dingue ces fils qui s'auto-alimentent ... je lui donne encore quelques heures avant qu'il ne s'etouffe ou qu'un modo lui sert fort le cou


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2006)

C'est à point... Piiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnngggg...


----------

